# Prosthecea mariae (syn Enc. euchile)



## tomp (Jun 6, 2022)

Here is what made me smile today,


----------



## monocotman (Jun 6, 2022)

Stunning!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 6, 2022)

Tom, this orchid is one of my favorite orchids and your plant is a splendid specimen. So your photos made me happy, too. Congrats and well done !


----------



## Guldal (Jun 6, 2022)

You can't avoid smiling, whilst taking in such beauty through the eyes! Wonderful - well done!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 6, 2022)

OmG what a beauty! Hope you get CCE!!


----------



## Just1more (Jun 7, 2022)

_Awesome Plant and blooms_


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2022)

Nice, I've killed a few, that is one of the best I've seen. Must smell heavenly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phragper (Jun 8, 2022)

WOW. what a beauty


----------



## Cearbhael (Jun 8, 2022)

I have always loved that plant! I have NEVER SEEN IT FOR SALE, only in reference books! It looks huge!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 12, 2022)

Very nice


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 16, 2022)

smile.....Id be dancing a gig!


----------



## abax (Jun 16, 2022)

Outstanding orchid! Me too Ozpaph.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 20, 2022)

Did it make to judging Tom?


----------



## tomp (Jun 21, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Did it make to judging Tom?


Not the mariae. I took a C. Fasilis which got a 79. my least favorite # ))))).


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 23, 2022)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 30, 2022)

what a wonderful plant!!!!!


----------

